# Marketplace



## DD3 (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm sorry guess away too long. Does marketplace still exist and where is it located Thanks!


----------



## Dave Dolson (Feb 2, 2003)

Yes it does. It is closed to new members. With your sign-up date, you may be able to gain access if you contact one of the moderators. There are rules you can review. DAVE


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

I contacted a moderator for DD3.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Your permissions level permits you to view and access the Marketplace DD3. Please review the updated Marketplace rules accessed via the huge banner at the top of every page in that sub forum. There have been some major changes to the way the Marketplace operates.


----------

